# HHernia and symptoms ?



## riojan (Aug 30, 2003)

My husband also a Thyroid Sufferer suddenly developed horrendous heartburn/gerd/acid taste in throat , burping , and only wanting to eat small meals or soup Tests showed he had Heliobactor Pylori .......Antibiotics and proton pump inhibitor drugs for that caused a host of symptoms but having now stopped the drugs the heartburn /gerd has stopped /..........however he can still only eat very small meals or soup .....the smell of some food puts him off and he is constantly burping .........has anyone with a HH suffered like this Sure he will need an endoscopy to check the possibility of HH for sure but at present the symptoms seem strange for true HH He has no problems sleeping ....no reflux etc


----------

